# Wolf in sheeps clothing!n



## Catted (Sep 5, 2005)

My daugher has a cat (named Razor). This cat is very unsociable with everyone and everything. I first met this cat when I stayed at my daughters flat, while she was on holiday (about 4 years ago). For the whole week I rarely saw anything of the cat. I put out her food and water and cleaned the litter tray regularly, but she never came anywhere near me. The only occaision I actually had any contact with her, was when she attacked me, (biting and scratching at my face) while I was asleep one night.

Since then my daughter has gained another two cats and, just recently (about 4 months ago), moved in (complete with her husband, 3 children and 3 cats) whith my wife and I. For some time, I put up with Razors behaviour, believing that the poor thing was obviously petrified of me. Her behaviour just deteriorated further, constantly growling at me and her attacks on me became progressively more frequent.

I had also noticed that she had been staring at me quite a bit. I assumed this was just a matter of keeping an eye on me, due to her own fear. Out of sympathy for the poor little thing, I always ignored this too.

I couldn't understand why this cat was getting more and more frightened of me, while I was doing everything in my power, to be as unthreatening as possible.

I finally decided (last week), to do some research on the internet (Days of it actually) concerning cat behaviour and soon found out that we had been completely misunderstanding each other all along. 

What I had been taking as a poor frightened little thing, was actually a very confident cat, asserting her higher status on me and generally behaving like an absolute bully. Likewise, all my attempts to be less threatening to her, had just reinforced her idea that I accepted my place below her in the pecking order.

Within a few days of meeting her stares head on, and shouting at her whenever she showed dominating agressive behaviour, the attacks have stopped and so have the threats.

The really sad part of this story, is that my grand-children (the eldest is now 8 years old) have endured years of being attacked by this cat. My daughter has never had any problems with Razor and had completely misunderstood the situation with the kids. Anytime that Razor had shown aggressive behaviour towards them, the kids were the ones that got reprimanded, while the cat got petted to "reassure" the poor defenceless little thing.

BTW, The other two cats are both absolutely fine with not an aggresive bone in their body.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmmmm....I've done plenty of study of cat behavior, too, and I don't think a dominant cat confident of its dominant position would exhibit this type of behavior. I think you've got a cat with a serious behavior problem and that a do-it-yourself analysis of the situation won't lead to a solution. If your goal is a happy, well-adjusted cat integrated into your family, I think a consult with a professional feline behaviorist is in order.

And there's also the possibility that the cat is suffering from some sort of health problem which is causing its distress. Usually a behaviorist's first step is to rule that out in coordination with a veterinarian.


----------



## Catted (Sep 5, 2005)

> I think you've got a cat with a serious behavior problem


Yes it's got definate psychopathic tendancies.



> If your goal is a happy, well-adjusted cat integrated into your family


Not really, just a cat that behaves itself. Wether the cat is happy or not is not my main concern. As long as it stops attacking me, (and the kids) my goal has been achieved.



> there's also the possibility that the cat is suffering from some sort of health problem


It's been checked out thoroughly by the vet. He has confirmed that there is absolutely no physical problems.



> a do-it-yourself analysis of the situation won't lead to a solution.


Well that's the best it's going to get. We haven't anymore finances to squander on this feline. Either it shapes up, or is moved out.

Anyhow, the situation so far is looking very promising. The attacks have stopped, and the threats have greatly reduced. Razor still doesn't show any affection towards anyone but my daughter, but that's cool. She doesn't show any fear of anyone else either.

The treatment I have used so far, is to shout at the cat whenever it shows aggresive behaviour. If the cat shows any fear (which is very rare) such as the ears back, or hissing, or side on arched back stance, I'll back off. If the cat stares at me, I stare back until she averts her gaze.

Just lately Razor has started aproach me and I've offered my hand. Yesterday I even stroked her (just once) without any confrontation. Things are looking up. I can accept that this is never going to be a sociable cat, but like I say, as long as she behaves, she'll have a place in our home. At the end of the day, the welfare of my grandchildren will always take priority.[/quote]


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I guess whatever works to save a home for this cat. Unconventional methods sometimes work. I'm the practical type, not the dogmatic type. Best wishes and good luck!!


----------



## Catted (Sep 5, 2005)

Just thought I'd give an update on Razor. She now leaves me (and the kids) well alone. For the most part, she keeps out of everyones way but lately she has taken to surprise, hit and run attacks on one of the other cats.

The only tom in the house (Kit), is about twice the size of Razor and is very placid. Razor occaisionally has a growl at Kit, and when this happens Kit usually takes a liesurely stroll towards her. This prompts her to scarper PDQ. As far as I know they have never come to blows, as she is too fast, and he just isn't interested enough to follow her.

Aggie, on the other hand, is the oldest of the bunch. She is so laid back that you'd swear she's on dope. Recently Razor has taken to lunching lightening attacks on Aggie. This will happen totally out of the blue. We'll be watching TV with Aggie in the room, then suddenly, a black streak will fly though the open door, then Razor is on top of Aggie for a few seconds, trying to bite and scratch, and a couple of seconds later, in another flash, she'll be back out the door and up the stairs. 

I realise that, from the way I've described this, it may sound like a playful encounter. I can assure you, though, that it is not. Aggie never responds in any way to these attacks. She simply acts as though nothing has happened.

In fact, all of the reactions of our other cats seem to show total contempt for Razor. Whenever she growls at them, they deliberately just move a little closer, and then just sit there but look totally disinterested. Another growl, and they move closer again, all the while looking as if they haven't even noticed her presence. Eventually, when they get close enough, she will run away.

Lately Razor has taken to jumping onto my wife's lap. If the wife actually attempts to stroke her though, Razor will lash out with her claws, but then have the cheek to settle down again as if to say "How dare you move, you're my comfy seat, now behave like one". I realise that Razor is probably rather insecure, but she is a psychopath through and through.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

The poor cat sounds really stressed and agitated 

It also sounds like, in the search for a simplistic answer, the larger problem is being ignored. Cat behavior cannot be reduced to a black and white struggle for dominance. Like you said, this cat probably _is_ insecure, but why? How were the other two cats introduced? How well did she handle the move, the new environment, the addition of new people? These things are all very stressful on a cat, and can exhibit themselves in a number of ways.

And now the cat is avoiding humans and attacking the other cats. I'm sorry, I do understand your frustration, but this is not a healthy dynamic or a happy cat.


----------



## Catted (Sep 5, 2005)

This cat was taken on by my daughter to save it from being put down. Her freind got it at 16 weeks old. It was VERY hostile to everyone in the household, and the final straw was when it attacked her 2 month old sleeping baby. This is when my daughter took the (then 20 week old) cat on.

As I say, from that point forwards, she totally dominated the household. The children were the ones that had to pussyfoot around the house, giving her a wide birth. My son in law, was not allowed to sit beside my daugher while Razor was on her lap.

She still strolls around the house as if she owns the place. The only difference now, is that she doesn't attack any more (except Aggie). She also threatens Kit occaisionally, but never has the courage to follow through.

Upon the move into our house, as soon as Razor was let out of her box (in the hallway), she strolled into the living room and immediately started growling at anyone that dared even look at her. We left her to stroll around the house and one by one she fully explored every room, before returning to the living room and settling down, right in the middle of the room.

In the meantime the other two cats (that she had already lived with since moving in with my daughter) gingerly explored the house, and then spent the next few days tucked away in my workshop, only venturing into the main part of the house at mealtimes. Their ventures into the house got more and more frequent, and by the end of the week they obviously felt quite at home.

This contrasts with Razor dramatically. After her first few hours venturing around the house exploring, she then spent most of her time, in the living room, growling at anyone that came into the room and lashing out at anyone that came within swiping distance. Another of her favourite spots was on the top flight of stairs. (our stairs have a 180 degree turn half way up). Anyone going up stairs without paying attention would have their face slashed through the banisters.

I can accept that a timid cat, once cornered may attack. But frequently Razor has attacked when she is most definately NOT cornered. She has attacked when she is in a 20ft square room, with plenty of furniture to provide cover. A timid cat would not lauch towards someone entering such a room, it would take evasive action.

A timid cat will not chase children around the house that are trying to get away. Razor will! I know it's hard for you to accept that there is such a thing as an evil cat, but this one is most definately psychopathic. I have known many many cats in my time, but this is the first that I have known with such violent tendancies. She just plain hates everyone except for my daughter.

When she wants feeding, she will make calls from the kitchen door. If my daughter doesn't get up immediately, she will come into the living room, jump onto my daughters lap and bite her. Does this sound timid?

The last few days she has started threatening me again. A typical example: She will be sitting beside the fireplace in the living room. I enter the room, she looks at me and starts growling. I sit down on a chair near the door, she then stands up and starts walking slowly towards me, in that body lowered position, as if ready to pounce, ears erect and facing me, with a fixed stare. As she gets closer, the growls get louder and she starts showing her teeth. You don't need a degree in cat psychology to know what she means by this posture. Finally, when I've decided that she's getting too close, I shout at her "GET AWAY". She will then turn around and walk back to the fireplace, lie down, continue to stare at me, growling. If she was really feeling timid, I'm sure she wouldn't make this threatening approach from over 10 ft away. Furthermore, upon my assertive action, if she was really feeling timid, she'd skoot right out of the open door, not casually just saunter back to the fireplace.

So far I haven't done anything more physical than shout at this cat when she threatens me, despite the fact that, on several occaisions, she has made some concerted efforts to cause me physical damage. I'm afraid if she doesn't get the message soon, I may end up throwing something at her.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Take an old sock, fill the toe end with some jingle bells, and knot it closed. Throw it down on the floor next to the cat when she gets ready to attack. The loud noise will startle her and hopefully distract her from what she intends to do. After a couple times, you just need to pick up the sock. When she hears the bells jingle, she'll get the message.

Something to try, anyway, and satisfies the urge to throw something -- without causing harm.


----------



## Catted (Sep 5, 2005)

Just thought I'd post an update. Since I last posted, Razor has been keeping fairly quiet. In fact I've been feeding her treats now and again in an attempt to get her confidence. She has still never allowed me to make any physical contact at all. If I dare reach out a hand to stroke her, she'll snarl and snap at it. Apart from this foible she had been behaving quite resonably. Until last night.

I was up alone, (everyone else in the house having gone to bed), when I heard an almightly cat fight in the hallway. As soon as I opened the living room door, it all went quiet, and I saw Kits tail dissapearing up the stairs. I followed and found him halfway up the stairs. No sign of any of the other two cats. Bemused I came back down stairs. 

As soon as I reached the bottom of the stairs, Razor pounced on me from behind (she had been hiding down the side of the stairs). As I swung around she leapt away again but remained about 3 feet away, snarling with the forocity of a tiger caught in a trap. I then turned away to turn on the light, but as soon as I turned my back she was on me again. Although I was highly tempted to just grab hold of her and throw her against the wall, I just shook her off and shouted "behave" at her, but she kept coming back at me.

Eventually she just flew up the stairs out of sight. I then retired to the living room, but meanwhile, as she reached the top of the stairs, she then went into my daughters room and savagely attacked her (while she was asleep). As my daughter awoke, razor then ran out of the bedroom. 

This morning, as my daughter awoke, she could hear razor growling, but couldn't see her. As she stepped out of bed, Razor shot out from beneeth the bed, attacked her, then retreated under the bed. My daughter then came downstairs and decided to leave razor to calm down. About an hour later, she went back up stairs to check on Razor but, as soon as she entered the bedroom, Razor flew out from under the bed and attacked her once again. My daughter came back downstairs in tears.

About an hour later, Razor just suddenly flew into the living room and straight out of the open window (the normal access point for all the cats). Aggie was unlucky enough to be sitting in the garden directly outside the window. As Razor landed she immediately turned and attacked Aggie. I then reached through the window and lifted Aggie back inside. As I did so, Razor wouldn't let go of Aggie and continued to claw at me as well.

As she attempted to come back in through the window, I held her off and managed to get the window closed with her still outside. For the next couple of hours she then sat in the garden staring at the window. Anytime anyone inside went over to the window to look out, she would pounce at the window, growling and scratching at it.

Finally she came to the window meowing in a plaintive sounding tone. I then thought that she had learned her lesson so decided to let her back in. Edging the window up a few inches she jumped up onto the window ledge. Since she was now looking quite calm I slid the window up another couple of inches, she then shot in through the window taking a firm hold of my arm, biting and scratching for all she's worth. As I shook my arm to disslodge her she then flew accross the room and leapt onto my wifes face, (causing some pretty nasty wounds). As the wife pushed her off, she then leapt onto my daughter and started biting her around the throat. As my wife was about to run out of the room, Razor then jumped off of my daughter over to the open doorway, turned and faced the wife, and stood in the doorway threatening to attack anyone that dared leave the room.

My patience finally snapped. A ran straight at her, fully expecting her to flea down the hallway, instead she pounced and managed clamp herself onto my face, biting pretty savagely. As I pulled her free, I threw her clear across the room. Naturally being a cat, she landed square on her feet turned straight around and rushed me again. This time as she leapt at me, I managed to catch her in mid air and flung her back, turning straight at me yet again, I caught her once more and threw her back. (Please bear in mind each time she had a clear passage to the open window and open doorway, I was the one with my back to the wall). At last I threw her out of the window (this is not as bad as it sounds, the window ledge is only about a foot from the floor, and there is grass outside). I then closed the window.

Razor jumped at the window a few more times in an apparent attempt to attack right through it before finally settling down on the grass facing us. Over the next few hours, she kept making her plaintif meows to come back in. Each time she did this, I went outside and closed to door to see if she would be civilised as I approached her. As soon as she started snarling (usually as soon as I got within 10 foot of her), I simply turned and came back inside.

At last, while I was in the other room, my daughter went out to approach her. Razor then came up to my daughter and started brushing against her legs, purring. So my daughter then came back inside and allowed Razor to follow. A short time later, I ventured into the kitchen (where my wife and daughter were preparing dinner). As I got into the room, Razor (who was 17 foot away at the other end of the room) started snarling. In unison, all three off us turned and shouted "SHUT UP" at her. She then strolled out of the kitchen into the living room, where she has been ever since.

As soon as I enetered the living room she started snarling again, I then said (in quite a calm voice), "oh do be quiet", and she did! She has now been laying quite calmly in the living room all evening. Totally out of the blue, she did make a run towards aggie, then mid stride she suddenly screached to a halt, looked around at me, then turned away and walked back to her favourite spot in front of the fire.

We've all agreed that if we have another day like today, it'll be the last straw. I have never known another cat like this. What makes it so frustrating, is that her behaviour just suddenly snaps, for absolutely no reason. When she's in one of her moods, she'll take on the world and his dog. All my experience of cats, tells me that, given the option, they would rather not have a direct confrontation with anything as big as a human. On occaision Razor seems to come looking for trouble. Very wierd.


----------



## caleb&sophie (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow, you all have more patience than I would in a situation like that! It sounds like if you don't want to spend the money to get this cat a behaviorist, then you may as well have her put down. As bad as that may sound I really don't think this cat will change its ways without getting a professional involved (and even then it may not change!).

Have you tried a water gun on her? Those can shoot pretty far and since cats hate water it tends to get them to stop what they're doing. Although from the sound of this cat it would probably just attack!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you discussed medication with your vet?


----------



## Queenie (Mar 8, 2005)

I would like to congratulate you on your patience also. I honestly dont know how you forgive this cat, attacking faces, necks and children. I also understand your position regarding engaging a behaviourist. 

Good luck with your situation. My tuppence worth is that I would feed the cat and not be cruel to it, but I wouldnt let it into the house. Maybe get a comfy outside house for it. Only a pet should be in your house and that cat is no pet. Its not your fault and no-one could say that you havent tried. 

All the very very best with your situation. I would love if you could report back saying that things have improved. Keep us informed anyway.


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

I also admire your patience! I personally cannot believe that this animal has survived so long in your home!!! If the physical attacks continue, I don't think anyone would blame you for whatever decision you come to. I would also look into seeing if there is a "cat specialist/fanatic" in your area to see if they would adopt your wolf in sheeps clothing.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

This cat needs an excorsist 8O


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah, he might also need an exorcism!!! :twisted:


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

I admire your patience as well. I hope things have gotten better since you last posted. I honestly don't know how I would have reacted in that situation. If we had a cat that behaved like that, chances are that we would have gotten rid of it already (either by bringing it to a shelter, or sadly, putting it down - we're students who can't really afford to see a behaviorist). I love our cats, but if any of them became a constant, unpredictable threat to our safety like Razor is to your family, he would have to go. Thankfully all of our cats are well-behaved.


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

Is there any update??? I've been checking and waiting to hear the latest!!! :wink:


----------



## Catted (Sep 5, 2005)

Just thought I'd give an update, in case anyone wants to keep up with developments.

Just before christmas, I went into my workshop to resume some work on some shelving I had been making for our dining room. I picked up a piece of mahogany (about 2 inch square by 4 foot long) that was sitting on the worktop. What I hadn't noticed was that Razor was sitting at the other end of it (hidden under some shelving). She immediately leapt out at me. I somehow managed to side step and brush her off. Although she was now between me and the open door, she decided to launch an attack. Considering I was now holding a 4 foot length of 2x2 mahogany, this was a big mistake. In my anger I gave her an almighty side swipe with the wood. Feeling it make contact actually made me feel quite sick, as I felt sure it must have done her some damage.

To my surprise she rushed at me again. I then jabbed the stake towards her (rather as you see lion tamers do with chairs on TV), hoping to deter her from persuing this attack, but she lunged forwards at the same time. This caused her head to make serious feeling thud on the end of the wood. She then turned around and strolled out of the door.

About five minutes later (as I was making some adjustments to my saw table), Razor attacked me from behind. (Perhaps I should have closed the door as she had left, but I honestly didn't expect her to come back after her previous defeat.). This time, I must admit, I totally lost my temper. I picked up that piece of mahogany and rained down many blows upon her. She finally fled out of the workshop.

I told my daughter of the encounter and advised that she should perhaps take Razor to the vets for a checkup, as I suspected she may now have damage. Despite searches no-one could find Razor anywhere.

That same evening, having finished my work on those shelves, I had been playing my piano (in the dining room) for about 20 minutes, when I suddenly heard some snarling right beside me. As I swung around I was just in time to see razor, on the edge of the dinner table as she leapt onto my face. (she always goes for the face :evil: ).

This time as I ripped her off, I decided to teach her a lesson. My thinking was, if she always goes for my face, I'll do the same to her. I picked up a sheet of music, and rolled it up. I then went absolutely mad swiping her around the face with it for a few minutes. My daughter finally ran into the room and "rescued" Razor, by picking her up (by the scruff of the neck), and depositing her into the garden.

I then told my daughter that I have now decided to adopt a zero tollerance policy towards Razor. If she so much as growls at me, I shall put her in her place. If she attacks, I will hold no punches.

Later that night as I sat down in the living room, I heard a growl. Someone had obviously let Razor back in and she was now hiding between the open door and the side of the sofa. As I stood up, ready to take action, my daughter (who was sitting beside her), reached down and picked Razor up by the scruff of the neck and took her out into the garden.

Despite her plaintive meows from outside, I advised my daughter, that if she came back in, I would not put up with any growling. (My daughter waited until I went to bed before letting Razor back in the house.)

The next day as I was leaving the living room, I became aware of Razors presence. She was again sitting behind the open door and started growling. In keeping with my new zero tollerance policy, I swung the door closed (thus destroying Razors hiding place), and started to shout at her. At this point, once again, my daughter picked up Razor and put her out into the garden.

Since that day, Razor hasn't launched any more attacks at me (or anyone else come to think of it) and hasn't even growled when I'm around. In fact, until a couple of weeks ago, If I was in the room, she would keep herself hidden or leave the room. 

The last few weeks she has started to venture out into the room in my presence and has even approached me and sniffed at my legs (without actually making contact).

She has also taken on some strange behaviour if my daughter ever sits next to me on the sofa. Basically she will jump onto my daughters lap and then force herself down between us. Once she is thus wedged between us, she will purr exuberantly.

All in all, the incidents before christmas obviously shook Razors self confidence quite severely, but she is gradually regaining it. She is also making overtures at becoming friendly to me, but I'm not going to press it.


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

I love my kitty, but after one facial attack and continued growling and signs of aggression, the kitty would probably have to find a new home...


----------



## MopsyCat (Feb 12, 2006)

Busy road or no busy road, Razor would've been a strictly outdoor cat long ago if she lived here. Kudos on your incredible patience, and VERY adequate naming... 8O


----------



## Catted (Sep 5, 2005)

I just had a major breakthrough. While visiting this site last week I noticed a threed concerning blinking. Feeling I had nothing to loose, I tried it on Razor.

Every time I catch her staring at me, instead of staring right back, I give her a fixed gaze for a few seconds and then slowly close my eyes, open them then look away and ignore her. For a couple of days this had absolutely no effect. She would still just continue to stare. Then yesterday, she started to do the same thing back.

This evening the kids were playing in the hallway, so the rest of the family had the living room door closed (so they could hear the TV). As I enetered, I natrually closed the door behind me. This put Razor into a bit of a panic. Usually as I enter the room, she darts into her hiding space behind the door, only venturing out once I have settled down in a seat. With the door closed, not only does it prevent her running, but it also removes her hidey hole.

I decided to completely ignore her obvious concerns and just sat down on the sofa. She then calmed down and started staring at me. Once again I did the blinking thing and she responded. Then out of the blue, a couple of minutes later, she jumped up onto my lap! Everyone in the room (including me) was astonished! I, very cautiously, gave her a few strokes, then igonored her again. She then jumped back down and sat in front of the fireplace, purring quite loudly.

This may sound like quite an insignificant event, but my 8 year old grand daughter summed it up quite nicely. When her mother told her that Razor had jumped onto grandads lap she said "I want to see it, I bet it looked really funny." puzzled her mother then asked "Why would it look funny", "Well it would be like seeing grandad in a bikini  "

I can't say how much of this progress is down to the blinking, as Razor was already showing signs of wanting to call a truce.


----------



## Catted (Sep 5, 2005)

Well. The turn around in Razor has been an absolute phenomena. Yesterday morning as I enetered the living room, I was totally oblivious to Razors presence. As I sat down, she immediately trotted over and jumped onto my lap. She then behaved like a cat on heat around someone smothered in catnip. (I haven't changed any of my brands of toiletries lately, and Razor was neutered years ago).

The grandchildren were quite stunned to see Razor on my lap so they all came over and crowded around. They also started to stroke her, which she allowed. Eventually I had to get up to continue with some odd jobs around the home. As soon as I did so, she lashed out at the kids (but without claws). This was enough to let them know that their attention was no longer acceptable, so they then left her alone, sitting on the sofa. I consider this level of expression quite acceptable so let it go unchecked.

Since then, Razor has been much more self confident, but without the violence. She still adopts a distinctly uneasy posture whenever I stand up, but it looks like she's finally learning how to behave.

The personality change is so remarkable that you'd never believe it is the same cat. We'll just have to see how permanent this personality transplant is.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

well you certainly have been rewarded for your efforts, I wish you continued progress.


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

They say the blinking is a sign of friendship to a cat. I'm glad things are going well for now. 

If you do find a tactic that works, I think you should also try to get all the humans in the household to try it. A coordinated effort is always best. 

And, this may sound obvious, but have you tried putting a collar with a bell on her? At least you could hear her coming before an attack. 

You have much more patience than I would have had. It is obvious where your daughter got the patience to even make it this long with razor.


----------



## sdk1406 (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh my God! And I thought I had problems with my aggressive male kitten. Catted, you've been living a Stephen King movie! Best of luck to you.


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

I cannot tell you how happy these last few posts from you have made me, catted!!! You truly have been rewarded, and here's to more of the same good luck, congrats!


----------



## threecats (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi Catted,

Wow... I only read your thread today and want to say congrats on the breakthrough. It would be great if you copied all your posts into a blog: The Taming of the Cat.  It would surely help those who are in similar situations.

I don't think I ever appreciated the power of blinking till now. Plus the display of aggressiveness I think also showed Razor who is top cat. In Cat Vs Cat, to me the bible of managing multicat families - and I can never remember the author's name - it says that once the hierarchy is established in a household, peace reigns. I am glad your family (human and feline) have found that balance. 

All the best and keep us posted!


----------



## Catted (Sep 5, 2005)

First of all, I'd like to thank you all for your support. If this cat was my own cat, I'm sure it's life would have been terminated by now. I've only tollerated this thing for so long because it's my daughters cat. (what we'll endure for family eh?). 

Anyhow, so far, so good. Razor has been getting more "normal" by the day. The novelty of approaching me seems to have worn off, but she no longer runs into her hidey hole every time I get up. In fact, her new favourite spot is one particular seat on one of the sofas. If I ever raise my voice, for any reason (such as to get the attention of one of the kids), Razor will immediatly leave the room in a bit of a hurry, so she obviously still doesn't quite trust me.

Another side effect is that we don't see as much of the other cats as we used to. When they do decide to visit us in the living room, they don't show any fear, but they simply don't come into the living room as much as they used to.

Now I don't know if this is a related problem but Kit has suddenly started to forget how to use a litter tray. All of the cats have always been very clean until last week. Now kit has started to wet around the house. (mainly just inside the front or back door). Amazingly, if I hadn't seen it with my own eye's, I wouldn't have even guessed that it was cat urine. He has the ability to produce quite a large volume and yet it is totally clear and odourless :shock:

He's now taken to scratching at the door to get out, when he wants to answer the call of nature. As long as we let him out, as and when he wants. We don't have any problem (except five minutes later he wants to be let back in). I suppose the simple answer is to fit a cat flap. I'm just a bit concerned as they have been used as a point of entry by burglars in these parts. This has to be seen in perspective, though, as it's a pretty minor issue, compared to the problems we've had with Razor.

I still don't know if the blinking thing is what made the difference, but I feel pretty sure it had an influence on the outcome. I'll have to get the kids to try it. I'll report back with any results.


----------



## Catted (Sep 5, 2005)

I thought I'd give one last update. Razors personality transplant does, indeed, look permanent. She now approaches all of the family for affection. My daughter is still the only one she allows to pick her up and even then under protest. Her communication skills have improved greatly. The only stimulation that causes her to growl is Aggie (they still don't get on).

She hasn't attacked a human now for weeks. The kids are able to walk past her without fear, and she even allows them to pet her. It still gives the kids a great ego boost when she decides to jump onto their lap. They actually feel quite special when RAZOR approaches them.

If the kids are getting a bit boisterous, she will simply stroll out of the room and not return until things have quietened down. The hit and run attacks on Aggie still occur but are not very often, and this is also a two way street. Aggie now does exactly the same to Razor.

The wife has developed a routine of letting Kit out on a regular basis and this has stopped his little problem, but none of our cats seem particularly interested in staying outside for long. We have quite a few other cats in the area, so perhaps they just don't want the trouble.

Something I did find encouraging last week was when Kit was attacked in our back yard by a pair of strange cats. Both Aggie and Razor charged out of the house to his rescue. Having seen off the interlopers, all three then came strolling back indoors together, obviously quite pleased with themselves. A few days later these same two cats were back in our garden again when we let Kit out for his usual. Kit then made his way along one side wall while Aggie made her way up the other side. Once this pair were in posisition, above and behind the hostiles, Razor then started a slow but threatening approach from head on. The hapless couple then suddenly tried their best to flee from the ambush, but too late. They were both captured and given a firm rebuke.

I've never seen this type of pack behaviour in domestic cats before so I found it quite fascinating. Especially in light of the obvious mutual dislike that Aggie and Razor have of each other. I thought Lions were the only feline species to use teamwork? Maybe I should have gone out to stop it, but I felt that our cats really need to stamp their own authority on our back garden as their own territory. When we moved in (Just last year), we used to have quite a lot of strange cats using our garden. (Mainly as a litter tray). If our cats can reduce this activity, so much the better.

Despite our history, I'm actually starting to quite like Razor now. (A few months ago, I'd have never believed I'd hear myself say that). I've even stopped calling her "the rat".


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow, it sounds like Razor is doing great!

And I too recommend the book "Cat vs. Cat" by Pam Johnson-Bennett. It's great for understanding feline interactions.


----------



## Catted (Sep 5, 2005)

I know this is an old thread, but I thought I'd just update on latest developments.

for the past few months Razor has been behaving impecably. I've even been petting her occaisionaly. She has spent most of her time, curled up on her favourite seat on one of our sofas in the living room.

On the odd occaision, my daughter has shooed her off this, for no apparent reason. When I challenged her on this she said. "She's spending too much time on that seat, I just don't want her thinking it's her own territory". In my ignorance, I suggested that it wasn't causing a problem, so my daughter begrudgingly agreed to stop doing this with a cautionary "All right, but she'll start getting posessive, and on your head be it!"

Anyhow, for at least the last month, Razor has been allowed to occupy this seat, unmolested. This seat is right next to the door, but it hasn't caused any problem. Like I say, her behaviour has been impecable, until a couple of days ago.

I was on my way out of the living room and asked the wife if she wanted a cup of coffee. I was aware that Razor had been watching me go towards the door, but hadn't given it a second thought.

As I briefly hesitated at the doorway to allow my wife to finish talking, Razor suddenly flew at me. Since I wasn't paying attention to her at the time, it caught me totally unawares. Her claws came within a whisker of my eyes.

This has been the last straw. I have now banned her from the house. She has strolled into the living room a couple of times since, and approached me as if she wants petting. Instead I just chase her out of the house. I'm not going to waste any more effort on this cat.

My daughter is still feeding her every day, but the way I feel at the moment, If guns were legal in this country, I'd just shoot her dead. :evil:


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

If the cat isn't going to behave you are going to have to have a talk with your daughter. There are many sweet natured cats that will die in shelters if no one adopts them. She should be able to locate a more friendly and deserving pet there. Razor is dangerous.


----------

